# Sustituto Flasher electromecanico



## josej44 (May 16, 2012)

Estoy diseñando (o al menos tratando) un circuito electrónico para reemplazar el Flasher de las direccionales del vehículo.

Adjunto el circuito que estoy probando.  Debe manejar 4 bombillos de 12v a 25w.

Ya lo monte en un vehículo y el transistor se calentó un poco, y la intensidad de los bombillos es un poco baja.  Que hacer para mejorar la intensidad en los bombillos?

Gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (May 16, 2012)

Comprobá los amperes que permite el mosfet.  Estás usando al menos 10 A grosso modo. Buscá uno de 20 A. Y los cables deben dejar pasar esa corriente. El esquema parece estar bien. ¿Le llegan 12 v a las lámparas? ¿Cae mucho voltaje en el mosfet? Fijate en eso.


----------



## josej44 (May 16, 2012)

Gracias, el mosfet es de 77 amperios, más que suficiente. Que opinas de la resistencia del Gate, esta bien el valor o no le pongo?

Si, las lamparas son de 12voltios.


----------

